# Any difficulty with Strawberry.net?



## Ash (9 Nov 2007)

From reading AAM I know that www.strawberry.net is connected to CDwow and that there have been some difficulties with CDWow recently.
Is strawberry.net experiencing difficulties too?   
Has anyone ordered from them in the last few weeks? 
I'd like to order something but am a bit hesitant in case they are in trouble too.


----------



## foxylady (9 Nov 2007)

Ash said:


> From reading AAM I know that  is connected to CDwow and that there have been some difficulties with CDWow recently.
> Is strawberry.net experiencing difficulties too?
> Has anyone ordered from them in the last few weeks?
> I'd like to order something but am a bit hesitant in case they are in trouble too.


 
I have ordered from them about 3 weeks ago and got the stuff in approx 7 days.


----------



## irishlinks (9 Nov 2007)

Have you tried BeautyBay.com  - my wife has used them in the past and had no problems. UK based - delivery to Ireland starts at £3.50. I have No connection  to them.


----------



## miselemeas (9 Nov 2007)

I've been ordering from Strawberry.net and have always received prompt and efficient service.


----------



## Guest127 (9 Nov 2007)

Mrs Cu uses strawberry.net on a semi regular basis. No problems.


----------



## joanmul (10 Nov 2007)

I have used Strawberry.net regularly and found them great - especially now that the Euro is so strong against the dollar. I pay in dollars.


----------



## shesells (10 Nov 2007)

Up til now I always thought you'd be safe from customs up until December but my friend's order got stopped this week. We've used strawberrynet.com for years now and this is the only time either of us has had orders stopped other than in December...which is why she ordered her presents early this year!


----------



## athens2004 (10 Nov 2007)

I use strawberry.net all the time also.......find them great


----------



## PM1234 (10 Nov 2007)

shesells said:


> Up til now I always thought you'd be safe from customs up until December but my friend's order got stopped this week. We've used strawberrynet.com for years now and this is the only time either of us has had orders stopped other than in December...which is why she ordered her presents early this year!



This is from the Strawberrynet.com website. Your friend might find it worthwhile contacting them. Hope this helps. 

*You may receive a charge for tax/duty on receipt*
 We will endeavour to assist and cover in cases where duty is charged to the customers in some European countries, but we emphasize this is ONLY on a goodwill, and not on an obligation basis.


----------



## shesells (11 Nov 2007)

They give a fax number to send the bill through to and last time it happened we tried faxing and it never picked up. Tried at various times of the day and their fax never connected so we gave up.

It's still cheaper than buying here even with customs charges, main problem is it can delay delivery by up to 2 weeks - it takes nearly a week to get the bill and then you have to send a cheque to customs before they'll release the goods.


----------



## Old Jim (12 Nov 2007)

The wife has placed 2 orders with these in the last few months and both have been stopped by customs. Getting the bill and sending a postal order off to them delayed the orders by a couple of weeks. In fairness to Strawberry, they refunded the charge promptly when the receipt was emailed off to them.


----------



## Ash (14 Nov 2007)

Thank you - everyone - for writing about your reccent experiences with strawberry.net.  Useful input indeed.

About the packages that were stopped by customs, would the value of the contents have been high?

Since my original post, I placed an order for just one item @ €15.  Fingers crossed it doesn't attract any additional customs fees.  If it does, it will most likely tip the cost above what the item would cost on the High St - if I could find it on the High St - and would of course defeat the purpose of buying online!


----------



## ClubMan (14 Nov 2007)

Ash said:


> About the packages that were stopped by customs, would the value of the contents have been high?
> 
> Since my original post, I placed an order for just one item @ €15.


Bear in mind that there are [broken link removed] from such taxes:


> *         Gifts
> *
> Customs duty and VAT is not payable on consignments of a value not exceeding          €45 which are sent as gifts by private individuals from third countries          for the personal or family use of private individuals in the State. However,          relief from VAT does not apply in the case of tobacco products, alcohol/alcoholic          beverages perfumes or toilet waters and the limits set out in [broken link removed] relating to relief from customs duty on such goods          must be observed. Furthermore, where after excluding the value of the          goods (other than tobacco products) which qualified for the relief (€45),          the total value of the remainder of the dutiable goods in a gift consignment          does not exceed €349.18, customs duty will be charged on the balance          at the standard rate of 3.5%. The importer may, however, opt to have the          goods charged at the relevant tariff rate(s) applicable. VAT and excise          duty, if chargeable, will be assessed in the normal way.
> 
> ...


----------



## z105 (14 Nov 2007)

> I have ordered from them about 3 weeks ago and got the stuff in approx 7 days


 
Ditto, Fragrances are coming from the USA and the cosmetics from Hong Kong, they now have a delivery charge on fragrances only - 10% of the value of the order with a maximum of Euro 10.00, still cheaper than the shops here


----------



## KAZZA (16 Nov 2007)

I use strawberry net all the time and have never found any problems. My last order was stopped by customs and I faxed over the receipt of my bill to their customer service who credited the bill to my credit card with any hesitations. Always get my order within 7 days!!


----------



## Ash (21 Nov 2007)

I'm delighted to say my order was delivered today, and gift wrapped too.
The item only cost €15 but there was no request for any additional amount due.
Thanks a lot everyone.  I put the order in based on your (generally) positive feedback about delivery, etc.


----------



## shesells (24 Nov 2007)

Got my order this week - no issue with customs, yippee! One less Christmas present to worry about!


----------

